
Using .Net and Docker Together – DockerCon 2019 Update - GordonS
https://devblogs.microsoft.com/dotnet/using-net-and-docker-together-dockercon-2019-update/
======
GordonS
I thought this was interesting:

"Microsoft teams are now publishing container images to the Microsoft
Container Registry (MCR)"

This has to have been in the works for a while, but the timing (just after the
Docker Hub security incident) makes me wonder.

~~~
PhilippGille
It was already announced on Feb 15th:
[https://github.com/dotnet/announcements/issues/101](https://github.com/dotnet/announcements/issues/101)

